# Shooting at targets give cops the right to



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

These videos show cops responding to a complaint of shots fired. The citizen was shooting at targets like he had done before. It doesn't say whether shooting a gun was legal at that location but does say that it was an unincorporated, rural area. Once they decide to arrest him they proceed to trample all over his rights. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aGD32DENkk[/ame]
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PI4rkECqWg[/ame]

It doesn't seem that he had done anything illegal. The cops walked all over his rights and justified their actions afterward.

Welcome to the police state.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

This is about as bad as it gets. From what I am finding this guy was not able to sue for damages. I would hope this guy moves from where he is living in CA back to America, or at least what is left of it.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Disgusting. Nothing but Jack booted thugs.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

This news story gives a different perspective. It tries to be unbiased but misses on a few points.

http://www.sanluisobispo.com/2010/09/04/1276389/not-all-as-it-seems-in-chilling.html

It fails to note that firing a gun on your own property is not illegal. Neither is sitting at a picnic table in your yard working on a gun. 

There is no evidence that the officers knew about Matt's previous encounter with law enforcement.

They had no justification in pointing rifles at him and yelling orders from the get go. Things just escalated from there. 

If they had just had their rifles at the ready and talked to him calmly the whole thing may have been avoided.

I still don't get why he pleaded guilty to one of the charges and lost his lawsuit.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

He apparently did not get the right lawyers. This is the kind of case that should not stop until an attempt is made to bring it all the way up to the Supreme Court.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

He should have filed a Federal civil rights lawsuit against the sheriff's dept.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The future of this country if we don't take back what the politicians stole, and soon.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

You can tell this is an old video the cops didnt even shoot the dog. First thing nowwdays even if they are giving you a speeding ticket and someone walks by with a dog. 
Gotta desensitize the sheeple for the next steps


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't think shooting my dog is a good way to desensitize me.


----------



## Conhntr (Aug 7, 2010)

But JJ it is for officer safety !! What about the terrorist we must shoot the dog!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Actually, it will desensitize me. You shoot my dog and I will have no feelings at all about what I do to you.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

here u have to be 500ft min from a building u don't own.hey-its ny state.:facepalm:


----------



## uhcrandy (Sep 16, 2010)

Hate to say it but, welcome to California!


----------



## -justin- (Sep 7, 2014)

in my state the cop would likely walk up to you and ask if he can join.. that is the cops here AFTER i moved back here from being in NY state for a while


----------



## Hoosier Cowboy (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate hearing about stories like this but it's happening more and more all of the time. I'm just glad I live in Indian which is VERY pro gun!


----------

